# Invisible fence, not good for some breeds??



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

We have a 10 month old Tibetan Terrier and are getting a second dog this summer. 

We have read that invisible fence is not a good choice for this breed and a few others. Do you guys think this is true? Or is it more likely that with training it might work for any dog? 

We have puppies next door and that will be a big temptation. With a wood fence she wouldn't see the other pupp

Our quote for a cedar fence was $6,700... ouch!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Cobalt said:


> We have a 10 month old Tibetan Terrier and are getting a second dog this summer.
> 
> We have read that invisible fence is not a good choice for this breed and a few others. Do you guys think this is true? Or is it more likely that with training it might work for any dog?
> 
> ...


If the temptation is high enough, they will run through and take the shock.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I have several problems with the invisible fence. Number one- it will not stop a dog if they are really determined. Number two- it does not stop other dogs or animals from coming in. Number 3 if the dog gets out, they can not get back in. Number 4- I have seen dogs because they do not understand or not properly trained about the fence become afraid of their own yard as " they get shocked for no reason out there mom..". 
With like sighthounds, they get going so fast that by the time the sensor picks it up- they are already through it- then trapped out of their yard. And by nature doubtful to return to anything that hurt them..


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont like the invidible fence for any dog no matter the breed. First of all it only works on the one wearing the collar. So any stray dog, cat, racoon or anything can still stray onto your property while your dog is a prisoner in the "fenced" yard. And if the dog was determined enough he/she could easily just run though the shock but then on the way back are trapped outside of their own yard. Humans can still come and take your dog away too. I just think they are a bad idea all together.


----------



## Bextastic (Apr 8, 2008)

It is however pretty good if you want to keep them off an area of your yard without putting up a real fence- flower garden, pool, something like that. Even a room of the house. And for sighthounds that run fast, they put the training flags well before the tone even starts so the dogs will get a visual cue ahead of time, the hope being that they'll slow down. But yes, if theres enough temptation or enough speed, a dog can certainly go through it. 

I would say its not too bad a thing if you really don't want or can't have a real fence, but that you'd have to supervise your dogs the whole time they were outside.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't like invisible fences for many of the reasons already mentioned. Definitely a no-no for sighthounds. They simply run too fast. I don't care where the flag is placed, if a greyhound is chasing something, they have tunnel vision.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have actually considered one and am still in the considering stage...our quote for a wooden fence was waaaay over what we expected and we're only allowed to have wooden or invisible in our subdivision. The other reason is that I have a nice size back yard, half grass and half woods, but the woods is a designated "natural zone" and I'm not allowed to fence it, so putting up an actual fence would cut off half my yard, the best part really, to a dog.

My dogs have low to non exsistant prey drives and are very trainable, but I'm still very aware that I'd have to supervise them any time they are out...coyotes, theives...not chances I'm willing to take, but I would rather stand out there and monitor three dogs going potty than leash walk three dogs around the yard several times a day.

I don't know anything about Tibetan Terriers as a breed, but from what I've read about invisible fences, if I got one, I'd spend a long time training it properly (I heard it can take months to do it right) and still supervise them outdoors.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

An invisible fence came with the house we recently bought, but it doesn't work very well (it only beeps sometimes). So we're not quite sure what to do now....


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

My old lab did well with the invisible fence. He never went through it - you could put a t-bone steak on the other side and he wouldn't move. 

Ella, on the other hand, ran right through it every time. She didn't care how high we put that thing on - she ran right through it. So, we don't use it for her. I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Doggy in the window (Nov 19, 2007)

emily445455 said:


> An invisible fence came with the house we recently bought, but it doesn't work very well (it only beeps sometimes). So we're not quite sure what to do now....


Depending on the manufacturer, some collars don't have 360 degree antennas inside the collar. So sometimes it seems to work and sometimes it won't. The antenna in the collar might only receive the signal when worn a certain way. And believe it or not some dogs are smart enough to figure out which way they can walk off the lawn without setting off the collar. 

I don't know what brand your system is but you might inquire to the manufacturer about how the antenna in the collar is setup. You want a collar that works no matter what way it approaches the signal. Petsafe for example has collars with excellent reception. But like all the manufacturers, the collars only work with their fence systems. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

Been wondering about the electric fencing for some time. With all these posts I think I've made up my mind that it's not as easy as it sounds. I wondered about a dog going full speed, they would just run through it and not really notice. Too dangerous to take that chance with my dogs.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Our neighbors have an invisible fence and their Old English Sheepdog goes right thru it - she is all over the place.


----------



## corgi_lover (Jan 4, 2008)

i have an invisible fence, 3 dogs, 2 collars, and a horse fence (the slotted kind that anything can go through). It works fantastic. Megan wore it for the first 12 years of her life (well we put it on when she was old enough of course) but she knows this is her yard and wont leave it anymore. The puppies know when they have it on and off, if there collar is off they will run back and forth on the fence but if it is on they know there bonderies. it works well and Megan only ran away once or twice but not far. i dont think the puppies plan on going anywere anytimme soon, they have enough fun in our backyard. we have 3 acres and are not going to fence in that whole area. so we got an electric fence. it works amazing and i didnt even have to put up the flags for our puppies they just learnd stay 10 feet away from the fence and i will be fine. however when they first got it they would run through if they were excitided but it take a couple weeks of supervision and they will understand.


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

I have to say that I completely agree with Spudfan. It's not the best choice for certain breeds, areas, etc. For us (knocking on wood) it has been a God send. I love love love it. With that being said my dog is very aware of the fence. Has not run through it no matter what the temptation is. He is never allowed out their without supervision because we do have wildlife and occasional stray dogs. We also have to much land to fence in so it has been a great alternative.


----------



## kevreh (Oct 28, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but can anyone answer the original posters question about breeds? Seems like everytime someone posts a decent question about invisible fences 4 people reply saying they don't like them instead of addressing the question.

TIA


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

I have two terrier breeds and I wouldn't count on one of these fences to do jack if they suddenly decided they wanted something on the other side. A (respectable) terrier will ignore far greater than a vibration or a tingle to get at a target.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

borzoimom said:


> I have several problems with the invisible fence. Number one- it will not stop a dog if they are really determined. Number two- it does not stop other dogs or animals from coming in. Number 3 if the dog gets out, they can not get back in. Number 4- I have seen dogs because they do not understand or not properly trained about the fence become afraid of their own yard as " they get shocked for no reason out there mom..".
> With like sighthounds, they get going so fast that by the time the sensor picks it up- they are already through it- then trapped out of their yard. And by nature doubtful to return to anything that hurt them..


^ THIS!

I knew a Greyhound trainer that had several pet Greyhounds in her home, as well as the track dogs. She had "invisible fencing" for a while, and had a dog get out, at high speed. When the shock hit the dog, he was in the middle of the street. He stopped, collapsed from the pain, screaming, and was hit by a car!

I don't like "invisible fencing!"


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Invisible fences are totally useless for Shiba's. 
They will go right through it without a second thought to get at whatever critter is on the other side.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Bextastic said:


> It is however pretty good if you want to keep them off an area of your yard without putting up a real fence- flower garden, pool, something like that. Even a room of the house. And for sighthounds that run fast, they put the training flags well before the tone even starts so the dogs will get a visual cue ahead of time, the hope being that they'll slow down.


Um, you don't get sighthounds, do you? They are a HIGHLY visually motivated group of dogs. If they see something moving, they see nothing else. That flag will mean NOTHING to them. In fact, they probably won't even see it.

I have had dogs hit a physical fence, because they just don't see it! So no, the training flags won't help.

Regarding breeds - NONE! Invisible fences, IMHO, are not good things. The reasons are plentiful, and listed in BorzoiMom's post (that I quoted above).


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Personally, I love it. But I dont think it would be good for dogs with strong prey drives. As far as animals coming in- they can do that just as easily when they are on a leash. And the most dangerous animal we have around here, Fisher Cats would not be deterred by a regular fence anyways. I think people that have problems with it are the ones leaving their dogs out there unsupervised trusting the "fence" to contain their dogs. There should always be someone out there with the dog when using these devices.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This thread is over two years old.


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

FilleBelle said:


> This thread is over two years old.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's why it was recycled with this statement:



> I know this is an old thread, but can anyone answer the original posters question about breeds?


Recycling a thread is standard on other forums if you still want to hear more responses to the original question, if we aren't ever supposed to revisit anything then maybe threads should be automatically locked after a certain time period.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Original poster here... fast forward to April 2012. Our Tibetan Terriers are now almost 4 and 5 and we moved twice since my post. We built and the subdivision allowed cedar fences which we were going to do. Well they changed the covenants after we moved in and outlawed physical fences. So our dogs are either faced with life at the end of a 20 tie out with us always supervising of course or invisible fence. 

We hired Dog Watch brand and they installed it and trained our dogs with us. Everything was going great but yesterday they ran through the fence. I called the trainer and he said the collars must be loose. So we made sure they were tight and had them trail a leash today. All ok until they started to play and chase again and went out of the fence into the fields around us again.

I don't know what to do. I am so upset that we can't have a real fence. Moving is not an option. Tibetan Terriers are smart and stubborn and but we love them and want them to be able to run and play. The collars do bother me but they don't seem to bother the dogs. I did trim their fur so that isn't the problem. 

I am going to call the builder and tell him whats happened and ask if we can "temporarily" install the Best Friend Fence which is see through mesh and seems quite strong. It will be up in case they run through but if I have my way, it will stay up forever. 

Ugggggg..... 

Thanks


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I would also consider asking a real estate lawyer about the covenants. I don't know how the law regarding covenants works where you are, or how your covenants are structured, but they might not have been able to apply that change to you after you already bought the house and moved.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

You are right, thank you. I am going to call in the AM. I am really angry that I didn't get it in writing because the builder owns all of the lots and is the one who changed the covenants. We had a discussion about fencing and he knew how important it was to us.


----------

